# 2011 Burton Customs vs. 2011 Burton Cartels



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

you want to talk ratchets then get flux bindings


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

If you will using this board primarily for the park/freestyle, stick with the customs. If you are doing mostly freeriding and would like a stiffer more responsive binding, get the cartels.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If you can't really decide between the two, maybe you should get a Mission. Kind of right in between the two.


----------

